# Worried about your trip to France?



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Have read a few postings recently where it is clear that there are members soon off to France for the first time and are a little nervous.

We are off mid afternoon on 14th July for a fortnight and subjecft to weather will be heading towards La Rocelle but am very flexible. If that co-incides with your timings and you wish to travel with us for at least until you find your feet then you are very welcome to do so.

I am no expert but know the ropes fairly well and could at least just give you that extra bit of reassurance you may be looking for,

dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

aw that lovely offer thanks but we going 15th August do you want to go back again round about that time?

We gonna be brave and "just do it" so IT says. Hope IT doesn't mind me booking into hotel if it goes wrong! Ha! thought not!

Greenie


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I would say to anyone feeling a little apprehensive, just do it. On our first trip in our first motorhome last year we got as far as Gibralter before we decided to turn back.
If we could do it anyone can, it is just so easy to have a good time.
Norman


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

almost a year since we set off, for France in our Apache, totally unsure of what lay ahead.......

turned out to be an amazing experience....France is so MH friendly, as are the people if you make even the smallest effort to speak the language and respect their traditions.....

we spent fifteen nights, all of them on (non-motorway) aires, spent exactly nothing on accomodation / sites....and loved every moment of it.....


having said that, the offer of a night or two with someone with experience on the continent may be just to good to turn down for someone in our position one year on,......especially if you're not too confident with the language.....

one thing is for sure though...on your own, or with company, you're going to have an adventure you will never forget....

enjoy!!!

Timotei +J9


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

One point no-one has mentioned I think.

The first time will almost certainly be the best, so make the most of it.

Everything will be a new and exciting experience, every day will bring something quite new for you to enjoy, and any subsequent trip will have lost that little glossy edge that's called "first time ever".

There will be subsequent trips of course, but the first time is the one you will keep thinking back to!!    

Keep a little diary. We didn't, and I wish we had!

Cheers


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If you are arriving in France on 14th July, do yourselves a favour. Don't travel too far, find a nice village with an aire and enjoy the Bastille Day celebrations. It will be the best night's free entertainment that you can get.
Try somewhere like Saint Valery sur Somme, unless anyone on here has any other suggestions.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GerryD said:


> If you are arriving in France on 14th July, do yourselves a favour. Don't travel too far, find a nice village with an aire and enjoy the Bastille Day celebrations. It will be the best night's free entertainment that you can get.
> Try somewhere like Saint Valery sur Somme, unless anyone on here has any other suggestions.
> Gerry


Good suggestion Gerry

We were in Granville one year (bottom of the Cherbourg peninsula) and they were launching the fireworks from the battlements of the "High Town" over the "Low Town" beach - and they were a bit spectacular!!

Would never be allowed here as the Health and Safety brigade would have a fit, but if you like Fer d'Artifice displays and are in that area, don't forget the earmuffs!!!!

Cheers


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks averhamdave, it would have been nice to have had someone to follow for the fist few miles but we are going on the 24th.

Richard...


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi All,

I,m leaving for france on the 16th of july with my wife and 3 kids on our 1st trip abroad, as yet i have not made any site bookings at all or even ferry booking at this point, do you think this is a good idea, i was going to book the ferry through the caravan club, then when in france head to paris to eurodisney for a couple of days, then just see where we end up.
I think my wife is just a bit worried about finding places to stay, but after reading the many posts on here i think we will be ok just travelling every 2-3 days and finding either a campsite or aire. Is it also worthwhile staying off the motorways and using the tom tom to find non toll roads.

Regards
William


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wm1918 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I,m leaving for france on the 16th of july with my wife and 3 kids on our 1st trip abroad, as yet i have not made any site bookings at all or even ferry booking at this point, do you think this is a good idea, i was going to book the ferry through the caravan club, then when in france head to paris to eurodisney for a couple of days, then just see where we end up.
> I think my wife is just a bit worried about finding places to stay, but after reading the many posts on here i think we will be ok just travelling every 2-3 days and finding either a campsite or aire. Is it also worthwhile staying off the motorways and using the tom tom to find non toll roads.
> ...


Hi William

My opinions only of course, but . . . .

I'd say book the ferry as soon as you can. Most of the cheapest sailings are probably already fully booked so you may not get a very good deal.

Book a site for the first night abroad, just for peace of mind. We still do that sometimes, even after 40 years of camping in France.

Aim to come off the road by 4.00pm at the latest at that time of year as the popular areas will be quite busy. If you are really concerned, get up early and get on with it, so you can start looking for a site at 2.00pm. You will definitely have no problems then, and the rest of the day can be spent exploring your new surroundings.

I would certainly not book ahead unless you know the place you want to stay is very popular. Booking ahead destroys your flexibility, which is a big plus part of motorhoming to us.

I would keep off the motorways because you see nothing on the journey. Stopping in little towns and villages for a cup of coffee and a cake is a major part of the enjoyment, and the kids will love it. Some of the smaller towns and vilages don't advertise, but are absolutely fascinating for a half-hour stop-off and wander en route.

Don't rely on Tom Tom if you want to visit the little towns just mentioned. It will try to take you past them via their ubiquitous by-passes. Just use a good road map, but take no notice of the road numbers. No two sources, either road signs, maps Tom Tom etc., will show the same numbers in some places. Confusing or what?

Use the TT to get you out of trouble if (or in our case *when*) you get lost. We love poking around in little villages and backwaters, and often get temporarily lost more or less intentionally. Great fun though.

If you try to be too organised and cater for every eventuality you will not enjoy it anything like so much as letting it all happen!!

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for that dave,

just 1 more question until i can think of another,

does any one know a good campsite near to calais that i can pre-book to get the holiday started.

William


----------



## RussandPenny (May 21, 2008)

GerryD said:


> do yourselves a favour. Don't travel too far, find a nice village with an aire
> Gerry


Thanks Gerry, this sounds like good advice, but what is an "aire"?
It translates as surface :?


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

It was our first venture abroard with a Van this year and can honestly say it was a really enjoyable experience, as France really does accommodate motorhomes very well.

Apart from the numerous Aires for cheap stop overs , the best thing we found was the " municipal sites " that were found very easy and of excellent standard.

Off to Germany this Saturday so should be interesting to compare facilities
on offer.

Just go and enjoy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

RussandPenny said:


> . . . what is an "aire"?
> It translates as surface :?


Google "Aire de service" and you will get loads of info both on what they are and where they can be found.

DO NOT use the ones on the motorways though. The scare stories about being robbed on Aires are largely over-dramatised by the media (and sometimes on forums) but the motorway Aires really are not the safest places to stay overnight.

Cheers


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

dinger said:


> Apart from the numerous Aires for cheap stop overs , the best thing we found was the "municipal sites" that were found very easy and of excellent standard.
> 
> Just go and enjoy


Yep!!

Dinger wins the coconut. :lol: :lol:

Just what I was about to add to my previous post, but he (she?) should have the credit. :lol:


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Gerry, this sounds like good advice, but what is an "aire"?
It translates as surface :?[/quote]

Go here; http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
Have a good look round and you will learn all about the wonderfull French Aire's

Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There averhamdave 

Great advice from everyone. I endorse Zebedee's idea of keeping a diary. My wife keeps a daily journal and we have great delight in thumbing through the experiences of our journeys abroad and in this "old country" as well. You might consider getting a copy of The Lonely Planet Guide for France - we find it invaluable. Two more thoughts, keep your water tanks topped up and your waste tanks emptied when ever possible. And look out for the Les Routiers (a sort of local cafe) try a mid-day meal called Plate de Jure or sometimes called Menu de Jure. Oh and shake hands with everyone!! Above all enjoy your maiden voyage - You'll love France as many of us can vouch.

Bon Voyage

David (Spindrifter)


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

William, you have really good advice from Zebedee (as we all have)!

I would just add that Paris is not a good idea on a first trip - when you get there you'll realise why! I haven't been to EuroDisney and probably never will (!) but it doesn't sound like something that should be tackled on a maiden voyage to France in the m/h. It will be quite do-able but I suspect could be a bit stressfull for you. You need to be relaxing and chilling out with the kids on the Channel or Atlantic beaches! 

If needing to stop in Calais area we just use the Aire there - bit scruffy, as many are, but its handy and on the beach.

Thanks for reminding me that we arive on Bastille Day, had forgot that, we will be parking somewhere about 2 hours from Calais, don't know where but isn't that the point on motorhoming?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I,m just back from a 2 week trip.

To all newbies - its no where as bad as you may think. Just make sure you have insurance (travel and breakdown)

If you are using aires a tip is to get there around lunchtime and stay and vista the area all day then move on next day. If you arrive late afternoon you may find the aires full

Phill


----------



## 109353 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks to all for the advice, 

really looking forward to my holiday now.


----------



## fatbast (Dec 5, 2007)

just back from france myself. all good advice above, especially about the plat du jour between 1 and 2 only!. perhaps honfleur would be a good first night target from calais. we did there and paris and brittany to roscoff. france seems almost designed for motorhoming 8) . enjoy your trip!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

We too are going over on the 15th hoping for early morning on tunnel, booked for the evening but always get on earlier crossings. There will be 2 vans initially then meeting another near La Rochelle in the middle weekend. This is our route for which I have municipals and Aires planned, 
the majority of which can be found on the campsite map here and a couple of them on Camping car infos. I put them all into my personal brochure on here then click printer friendly version and print them all off. I always try to get at least 1 Aire extra in each place incase we don't like or there isn't enough room in the original. 

Thursday 14th -- Canterbury Aire
Friday -- Le Croytoy - choice of 2 Aires
Saturday -- Soissons
Sunday -- Gerdudot/Lac de Orient - choice of 2
Monday -- Lac de Orient
Tuesday- Lac de der
Wednsday -- Beaugency or Chatres Municipal
Thursday -- Nieuil L' Espoir or Mouton Village , Vassles
Friday -- Marans municipal, near La Rochelle, booked , been before loved it, great for children and teens. 
Saturday --- As above
Sunday -- St Brevin -- by the sea
Monday -- Rennes -- Municipal -- easy bus ride into city, been before
Tuesday -- Cancale -- choice of 3 -- been before and loved it
Wednesday --- Mont St Micheal
Thursday -- Arromanches Les Baines
Friday - Honfluer
Saturday --Tardinhan --- near to Tunnel
Sunday -- in my own bed

This is subject to weather and mood swings but will be as near as I can judge. I like to do a variety of beaches, towns villages etc, we decided not to do Atlantic coast , one because of fuel cost and little one not keen on big waves so think she will have more fun on lakes. 

If anyone wants names or directions of Aires I have Coordinates for majority of these. 

Getting excited now, give us a wave if you spot us, we are in Roller team 600G with MHF sticker in front window and side window.

Have fun all
Mandy


----------



## curly4393 (Feb 17, 2006)

Me and the wife are off to France on the 26th July, Dover to Dunkirk, leaving Dover at 1800hrs arrive Dunkirk at 2100hrs. Spend first night at Gravelines Aire. Will have a TOAD Smarty. Dont know where we are going may be La Rochelle area. Have 3 weeks to explore, first timers welcome to tag along, till you feel your feet.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One point that even people who have been going to France since time began tend to overlook sometimes is how SHUT France is over weekends and on public holidays.

Make sure you know when the latter happen and make sure you have enough food and fuel to see you through to Monday or the end of the holiday.

If you go on the motorways then service stations are open but very few towns and villages have petrol stations open or much else, beyond Saturday midday.

Also be aware that much of France shuts for lunch at noon each day and you will not get your puncture mended or your lunchtime loaf after that until 2pm at the earliest.

G


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Very valid point Grizzly, our experience is that the whole of France turns into a ghost town daily between 12:30 and 15:00.
On our firts trip we thought we were using the wrong deodrant!
Once you have got your head round the "everything stops for lunch" idea things become more straightforward.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We ended up staying at Camping Les Dunes in Gravelines when we first arrived in France a month ago. We decided against staying on Calais Aire as Bonnie (the dog) was well and truly in season. We really enjoyed walking in the dunes and along the beach there - a seemingly endless stretch of sand!

I think we used the ACSI card there, so don't know how much it would cost to stay in peak season.

On the way back we stayed at La Chaumiere, nr Saint Omer, which is about 40 mins from Calais. We did this mainly because it is recommended on this forum for getting the dog's treatments done before returning to Britain. (Superbly efficient! Thanks for the recommendation everyone!) If this is your 1st journey to France, you might find it comforting to be amongst other English travellers for the 1st night and to be able to speak English when you arrive. Cost, including dog, was 19 euros per night. We booked there by e-mail and received a prompt reply.

Apart from remembering to drive on the right, I found it useful to remind myself at every junction to 'LOOK LEFT'. Once you get used to it, the driving becomes easy as most of the roads are nearly empty. We had a wonderful time. Enjoy!

Louise


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We are on the tunnel on the 25th just after lunch time. Not sure yet on where we are going all depends on the weather. Our first idea is straight down to Oleron then La Rochelle and Ile de Re, then making our way slowly north to Carnac for our final weekend Vets on the Monday morning then Tunnel on Tuesday. If the weather looks poor then straight down to St Tropez and two weeks on the beach. Give us a honk if you see us or pop round for a glass or two, were in a Hymer with a boat on the roof. 
JP


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

A very friendly site with spotless facilities and hedged pitches, fishing and a warden who speaks English and has a good sense of humor can be found at Seraucourt Le Grand, just outside St Quentin, Junction 11 on the A26.

Its Camping le Vivier aux Carpes and is 114 miles from Calais. Its 18 euros per night for 2 inc electric.

Geoff


----------



## garethjjones (May 1, 2005)

*France Passion*

Another set of places to stay is France Passion - essentially Vineyards/Cider farms etc where the owners let you camp on their site. We've stayed on some great liitle places - and there's one near Macon that we always visit if possible now on the way down to the Alps.

Only two or three motorohomes usually, and you have to be self sufficient. French helps here. They're dotted around France, and can be great fun - though we have the advatage of a French teacher on board - she's been pouring over maps for this years trip all weekend seeking out newplaces to stay.

It does cost to get the Book and the sticker - but it's only 21 gbp.

More info at French site (in English) or UK agent not used personally


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am quite fancying your route Mandyandandy.

Are you going 15th August? or are you there already? 

We awaiting arrival of TomTom so we can go go so if you could let me have some co-ords that would be ace!

Regards

Greenie

PS am liking big waves so might have to find a big wave bit!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Still sitting here, reading everyone else's trip reports and just can't wait!! We are going to Cantebury Aire on the night of the 14th then hoping to get on the tunnel early Friday 15th and down to Le Croytoy.

I will PM you the co ordinates as I did for someone else, let me know if you get them as I think my first lot went into his spam box. Having Widdler as your name doesn't help :? 

Will try and sort it now, 

Mandy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am more nervous in UK than France. France has normally beautifully kept roads, parking is a doddle and very often free, fuel is cheaper of course and garages normally huge areas but you do need to keep to speed limits though villages. They are hot in villages. Even then, worse case scenaio is 3 years in the Bastille.

Almost everywhere you go wiill be other motorhomers and advice always to hand even if it is in foreign as you still get those lazy foreigners who did not pay attention when learning our language in school. 

In UK we have mainly inappropriate roads for the size of vehicles, the speed of vehicles and the quantity of vehicles and our roads are becoming cart tracks with some very dangerous bumps, cracks and holes and of course, hardly anywhere to park and should you get lucky, pay handsomely for the lucky find.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

France is a very civilised place really. They charge on lots of motorways, but the facilities are so good, mostly.

The standard of motorway driving is better than ours, and they aint so crowded, mostly,

Towns tend to have an HGV bypassing thing, mostly, and when you do go somewhere nice, the councils seem very tourist friendly. They actually make motorcyclists welcome, so motorhomers dont have a problem.

The foods great, the scenery mostly is great, and lets be honest, a town is a town is a town. Always just a brick and concrete absess on the countryside.
(If you dont believe or agree with me, then show me a town thats more beautiful than a tree.)

Lastly of course, theres a good axim....

" the worse it is at the time, the better the story is later "


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

What an excellent quote. 

Going to put that on a poster that I can hold up as we are driving down streets that only looks big enough for Mini if your lucky. Or an aire that now has a new estate built on it or the bus company has taken it over and it takes 3 more attempts to find an Aire that actually exists.

I could end up wearing the poster before too long but it will be worth it at the time. 

Thanks  

Mandy


----------

